# A few waterdrops



## victorwol (May 14, 2012)

a few water drops with 5D MKII and a Arduino controller.

http://500px.com/photo/6987358


----------



## victorwol (May 14, 2012)

Another one


----------



## victorwol (May 14, 2012)

and another :

http://500px.com/photo/5001276


----------



## victorwol (May 14, 2012)

and the last one  of course, some Photoshop to accentuate the shapes, but there is no cloning, the original splash had a similar shape which I just used some liquify to exaggerate. 

http://500px.com/photo/3999331


----------



## rwmson (May 14, 2012)

Stop it! ;D These shots are so great, they make my shots look crappy! Care to share some setup? Is this water you are using?


----------



## victorwol (May 14, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Stop it! ;D These shots are so great, they make my shots look crappy! Care to share some setup? Is this water you are using?



Thanks! I'll post a photo of the setup later tonight, yes it is water, mixed with guargum to make it a bit more thick and don't splash I hundreds of tiny drops, also the water in the receptacle has a few drops of rinse aid, which makes it a bit more reactive.


----------



## victorwol (May 15, 2012)

here is the rig. An electric valve controlled by a Stopshot, two Canon 580 EX II at 1/128 of power, and did tested also with an Einstein head, but is not as fast as the Canon one.


----------



## victorwol (May 15, 2012)

Teddy Bear ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rwmson (May 15, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the tips about using Guar Gum and rinse aid, I'll have to try that out (if I can figure out where one can buy Guar Gum).


----------



## victorwol (May 15, 2012)

eBay. That is where I got it from. Very cheap. About half teaspoon per litter.


----------



## FoLo (May 23, 2012)

WOW ... AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## mws (May 23, 2012)

Did you buy the Arduino controller pre made? Or assemble from a kit, or of your own design? You can do some really neat stuff with them.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2012)

How do you spell amazing???

GREAT shots...thanks for sharing.


----------



## victorwol (May 24, 2012)

mws said:


> Did you buy the Arduino controller pre made? Or assemble from a kit, or of your own design? You can do some really neat stuff with them.



Sorry, I missed your question.. I bought it already made since it use a very special software on a computer that does all the setup of the Arduino without having to resource to hundreds of clicks like when you use one with just an LCD and a few buttons. It is made by a guy in Germany, if you are interested message me and I'll give you the details, he doesn't want to sell more than what he can build..... It's great that can control up to 12 devices, valves, flashes or cameras.


----------



## victorwol (May 24, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> How do you spell amazing???
> 
> GREAT shots...thanks for sharing.



Thanks!


----------



## solargravity (Jun 8, 2012)

Super impressive. I love your technical setup and your composition. Wicked!


----------



## victorwol (Jun 25, 2012)

solargravity said:


> Super impressive. I love your technical setup and your composition. Wicked!



Thanks!


----------

